# Ootheca molding problem



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a Madagasca marble mantis ootheca which has molding problem on one side of the ootheca  . Just wonder has anyone experienced this before, what are the chances of mantis hatching and what should I do. Please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Yen,

This has never happened to me, but to a friend, yes. This is a result from a ootheca being incubated poorly, and having too much humidity accumulate in the enclosure without the proper ventilation. Nymphs were observed to come out from the molded ootheca my friend owned. Your best bet is to reduce the amount of humidity and keep slightly warmer. Also see if you could gently rub off the mold. How long has it been since you witnessed this mold build up?

Thanks

Eros


----------



## dakota (Mar 22, 2005)

Eros, are you talking about me? :?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 22, 2005)

The ootheca is about 4 weeks old now. The mold cover about 25% of the ootheca surface area but it is down to a small spot i hope it will still hatch.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey, i see. Lets hope so, it should in another week or so. Dakota, i actually wasn't, but i do recall something happening like that to you.

Thanks


----------



## dakota (Mar 25, 2005)

oh sorry


----------

